# Suggestions for oil removal on metal bead NIGHTMARE!



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I've been working on a basement with about 30 corner beads and I used all metal as I always do. The bead was bought at Slows (can't remember the mfg) and was bright & shiny with no evidence of any oil residue until the primer hit it. Now after the primer went on (sprayed & back rolled) the mud is rolling up on almost all the edges everywhere. My question is this, what's the best way to remove the oil so the mud will stick? You can run your finger over the edge of it & a black film comes off and it's a LOT of it. But just looking at the bead it looks clean & shiny. Should I use a de-greaser and prime with oil kilts before re applying the mud? (green lid USG was used on all coats) Any & all help is greatly appreciated. I think I'm going to go take a nerve pill now.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

My guess would be take pictures. Maybe get some money out of the supplier wipe down beads with lacquer thinner. Recoat


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

and I thought I had bad luck !!!! my first question - how well is the mud bonded to the corner bead? did you try a area to see if it will fall right off if the corner is bumped ? if you have a poor bond with the compound to the metal corner bead as much as I hate to say it .......you might have to take all the corner bead off and start over !

I don't know if this would help but maybe going over all the corners with no coat 450.......I would rather do that that tear off all that corner bead !! 

you'll get more advise on this from others !! but this is my .02

the best advise I can give to you is ........TRIM TEX !!!!:yes:
been using there products for a long time and I will use nothing else. even if the home owner has there own corner bead sitting there that they bought from where ever - if its not trim tex I make them return there stuff and I get the corner bead.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> My guess would be take pictures. Maybe get some money out of the supplier wipe down beads with lacquer thinner. Recoat


Thanks dude, I intend to contact the mfg over this BS, not sure that it will do any good but i'm going to try. :thumbsup:



> how well is the mud bonded to the corner bead?


Not hardly at all, it falls right off with little to no effort. After the primer sat for about 5 minutes it started peeling away from the edge of the bead. I only noticed it because I was standing right in front of an overhead bead and the mud was slumping down. :furious:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

oh no !!!! I hope the home owner understands your trying to fix the problem....you know how h/o's can be.....

I would be making some phone calls and :bangin: 
how well is the mud bonded to the corner bead? Not hardly at all, it falls right off with little to no effort. After the primer sat for about 5 minutes it started peeling away from the edge of the bead. I only noticed it because I was standing right in front of an overhead bead and the mud was slumping down. :furious:

with that being said I don't think going over the corners with no coat 450 would be a good idea.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

After you wipe the bead down, spray it with some Kilz in a can. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Try and get what mud off you can, You can get those wipes that remove grease oil etc, Give them heap with those, Then some spray cans of zinseer bin 123, stain stop sealers etc etc, Just do a test area first and see how the paint sticks, It should stick if you put enough effort into wiping off, Once the paints stuck re mud. Or you may even get away with just a wipe down, You will prob need to pc sand and cut the mud edges for blending in the fresh mud might be a problem, It will edge ridge onto the paint. I have a festool palm sander on the vac, I would sand up the beads as well with it after a wipe, before paint.


----------



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry dude that sucks!!


----------



## We dont use hawks here (12 mo ago)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Well, I've been working on a basement with about 30 corner beads and I used all metal as I always do. The bead was bought at Slows (can't remember the mfg) and was bright & shiny with no evidence of any oil residue until the primer hit it. Now after the primer went on (sprayed & back rolled) the mud is rolling up on almost all the edges everywhere. My question is this, what's the best way to remove the oil so the mud will stick? You can run your finger over the edge of it & a black film comes off and it's a LOT of it. But just looking at the bead it looks clean & shiny. Should I use a de-greaser and prime with oil kilts before re applying the mud? (green lid USG was used on all coats) Any & all help is greatly appreciated. I think I'm going to go take a nerve pill now.


Try using an oil based primer before using mud that way it dries properly and it won't mess with the mud too bad it will pock up with air pockets but after a few coats it will disappear


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

I know this doesn’t help with your current problem, but I would use paper faced corners from now on. I was a stickler for metal many years (old school). Until I actually tried the paper faced. It is easier and faster to apply. You don’t have to use the mud applicator or the spray. I use a four inch knife and stripe both sides of corner, press on bead and wipe in tight. You can also apply first coat after installation. Usually doesn’t take more than two coats to finish.


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

Muddobber said:


> I know this doesn’t help with your current problem, but I would use paper faced corners from now on. I was a stickler for metal many years (old school). Until I actually tried the paper faced. It is easier and faster to apply. You don’t have to use the mud applicator or the spray. I use a four inch knife and stripe both sides of corner, press on bead and wipe in tight. You can also apply first coat after installation. Usually doesn’t take more than two coats to finish.


Be sure and use the “wide” paper face…


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Well, I've been working on a basement with about 30 corner beads and I used all metal as I always do. The bead was bought at Slows (can't remember the mfg) and was bright & shiny with no evidence of any oil residue until the primer hit it. Now after the primer went on (sprayed & back rolled) the mud is rolling up on almost all the edges everywhere. My question is this, what's the best way to remove the oil so the mud will stick? You can run your finger over the edge of it & a black film comes off and it's a LOT of it. But just looking at the bead it looks clean & shiny. Should I use a de-greaser and prime with oil kilts before re applying the mud? (green lid USG was used on all coats) Any & all help is greatly appreciated. I think I'm going to go take a nerve pill now.


Mist it with 409.


----------

